# !!! SAMSUNG brickt sämtliche Geräte WELTWEIT  !!! - VORERST KEINE LÖSUNG !!!



## kleiner_uhu (19. Juni 2020)

Achtung!!!

Wer einen Bluray-Player, Receiver o.ä. von Samsung hat und dieses noch funktioniert, sollte schnellstmöglichst die Netzwerkverbindung trennen.

Durch ein außerplanmäßiges unautorisiertes Update sind seit 18.06.2020 schon zahlreiche Geräte unbrauchbar geworden.

Mein HT-J5550W übrigens auch.

siehe auch hier --> https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...-J-Serie-Bootloop-Schleife-Geräte/m-p/1810268

Erstes Statement von Samsung:

"Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß, dass das das Thema noch nicht gelöst ist - aber da unsere offizielle Antwort hier in dem Thread ständig wieder untergeht, werde ich das hier gleich mal als "Lösung" markieren, weil das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, diese Antwort für alle ganz am Anfang des Threads anzupinnen:
Wir haben euer Feedback schon an unsere Entwickler weitergeleitet. Die Kollegen arbeiten auch bereits mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung.

Viele Grüße

JudithH
*Samsung Community - Moderator*"

Das hilft aber auch nicht weiter ... Mal sehen was nächste Woche kommt


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Juni 2020)

Läuft bei denen.

Auch der Sender SWR hat bei YouTube schon länger solche Sachen von Samsung aufgedeckt.

Samsung Geräte kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2020)

ich hoffe Samsung ersetzt wenigstens betroffene Geräte auch wenn außerhalb der Garantie


----------



## kleiner_uhu (19. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ich hoffe Samsung ersetzt wenigstens betroffene Geräte auch wenn außerhalb der Garantie



Das müssen die machen.
Ich hoffe mal, dass es auch Geräte in den USA betrifft...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Ist das das Update gegen Ripple20?
Sicherheitsluecke Ripple20 bedroht Hunderte Millionen IoT&#8209;Geraete | WeLiveSecurity
Ripple20 erschuettert das Internet der Dinge | heise online
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eitsluecken-treffen-iot-geraete-new-post.html

Die Geräte zu deaktivieren und auszutauschen ist da wohl wirklich die einzige Lösung


----------



## belle (20. Juni 2020)

Unsere Kombination aus Samsung-TV und BluRay-Player ist zum Glück schon immer offline gewesen und wurde vor 2 Jahren auf eine mittelprächtig aktuelle Firmware aktualisiert.
Online ist nur der Wohnzimmer PC.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein Video wie die Hersteller vorgehen.

YouTube

Mein Arbeitskollege hatte ein LG smart TV und das gleiche Problem gut das er extra Garantie hatte.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eclipso (20. Juni 2020)

Geplante Obsoleszenz ist immer wieder ein Thema, wobei der Code wie hier bestätigt gerade mal 3 Zeilen ausmacht und sich wenn, sogar in einem gesperrten Bereich befindet, den nur der Hersteller einsehen kann. Man repariert per RMA ja so auch schneller (Fujitsu-Laptops, Brother-Drucker) und der Kunde bezahlt es. So steigt die Marge pro Gerät dann an.

Leider traurig, wenn man mit dem Vertrauen seiner eigenen Käufer so umgeht, da gibt es auch schwarze Schafe im Bereich PC.  "Bricken" ist ja eher ein softwarebasierendes, fehlerbehaftes Updates, dass die Geräte dann unbrauchbar machen kann. Da steckt nicht immer Absicht dahinter.

Ich finde es schon irrwitzig, dass eine Druckerpatrone mehr kostet als ein neuer Drucker, mit Patronen vom gleichen Hersteller (Typ). Natürlich kauft man dann lieber den neuen Drucker.


----------



## rum (21. Juni 2020)

Zum Glück hängt bei mir gar nichts online außer meiner Zockkiste mit W10 und meiner Arbeitskiste mit Linux (wo ich das I-Net aber auch erst aktivieren muss nach dem Hochfahren). Internet of thing, schon klar; wohl eher Internet of hackable things ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Juni 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon irrwitzig, dass eine Druckerpatrone mehr kostet als ein neuer Drucker, mit Patronen vom gleichen Hersteller (Typ). Natürlich kauft man dann lieber den neuen Drucker.


 Man kauft sich solche Drucker nicht.
Das weiß man vorher.

Außerdem sind sie qualitativ meist der letzte Husten.


----------



## Jobsti84 (22. Juni 2020)

Mal bei meinem Player nachher den Stecker ziehen 

Aber allgemein bin ich mit Samsung auch ziemlich unzufrieden.
Mein TV hätte ich gleich von Anfang an keine Updates machen lassen sollen, denn mit jedem über die letzten 7 Jahre wurd's immer schlechter.
Mittlerweile nervt mich die Kiste nur noch, dabei schaue ich nicht mal TV, sondern nutze nur mein NAS oder Streaming.
Das fängt bei mittlerweile endlosen Ladezeiten an, geht über mitten im Film/Serie Abbruch beim NAS (TV Neustarten) und auch mit HDMI gibt's nur Probleme,
wie ARC was nur noch geht, wenn ich den TV einschalte, dann den AVR wieder aus und wieder ein. HDMI Anynet kann man mittlerweile total vergessen, da geht garnix mehr vernünftig.

Vielleicht wird mein nächstes Gerät einfach ein 65" Monitor und ich klemme wieder einen HTPC dran, dann is Ruhe 

Die anderen TVs von Samsung funken bisher noch, aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit auch net und nicht nur wegen der ultra lahmen Menüführung.
Beim Neusten für's Apartment war sogar nur ne Mini Remote dabei, das Ding hat ganze 6 Tasten, man muss alles per einblendetem Menü machen, wie dumm..... Und die richtige Fernbedienung muss man für echt teuer Geld nachkaufen.

Der einzige der wirklich top funktioniert, ist der super billige, den ich für Oma gekauft habe, ohne Smart-TV Gelumpe.
Einziger Nachteil: Steckt Kopfhörer drin, laufen die Internen Lautsprecher netmehr, ergo immer umstöpseln. Lösung: Scart-Adapter dran, auf Rec stellen und die (Funk-)Kopfhörer per Cinch dran


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist das das Update gegen Ripple20?
> Sicherheitsluecke Ripple20 bedroht Hunderte Millionen IoT&#8209;Geraete | WeLiveSecurity
> Ripple20 erschuettert das Internet der Dinge | heise online
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eitsluecken-treffen-iot-geraete-new-post.html
> ...



Ist mir anfangs auch in den Sinn gekommen. Aber laut JSOF ist Samsung (noch) nicht betroffen. Was aber im Umkehrschluss nicht automatisch bedeutet, das Samsung keine Hardware von betroffenen Herstellern verbaut hat.
Gibt es inzwischen eine Stellungnahme von Samsung?


----------



## kleiner_uhu (24. Juni 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen eine Stellungnahme von Samsung?


Nein, selbst nach eine Woche kein Statement von Samsung, weder in- noch offiziell.

Hatte gerade einen Anruf von Samsung.

Samsung hat weder noch eine Idee wo der Fehler herkommt, noch wissen sie, wie sie es beheben sollen.

Lt. Samsung soll man sich per Telefon registrieren lassen, so dass man dann per Mail die Lösung geschickt bekommt - wann das ist kann Samsung nicht sagen.

Was ich auch bei dem Telefonat vermisste, war eine Entschuldigung seitens Samsung für die entstandenen Probleme.

Ok, das muss Samsung selbst entscheiden, ob sie in Zukunft Milliarden von Kunden weltweit verlieren wollen.
Ich persönlich kaufe keine Geräte mehr von Samsung.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Die müssen doch wissen, was das Update geändert hat und im Notfall das Update auf ein frisches Gerät aufspielen, während der Debugger dranhängt.


----------



## kleiner_uhu (25. Juni 2020)

YouTube


----------



## kleiner_uhu (30. Juni 2020)

Service für die Blu-Ray-Player der HT-/BD- Serie mit Bootloop-Schleife


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

kleiner_uhu schrieb:


> Service für die Blu-Ray-Player der HT-/BD- Serie mit Bootloop-Schleife



Was soll das für eine komische Phishing-Seite sein?
Ist zumindest nichts offizielles von Samsung.


----------



## kleiner_uhu (2. Juli 2020)

zeig mir mal was offizielles von samsung

Seit nun 3 Wochen hüllt sich samsung in ein schweigen


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2020)

Dann kommt da wohl nichts. Da bleibt erstmal nur das Gerät wieder zum Händler zu schaffen und das Geld zurückzufordern.


----------



## kleiner_uhu (5. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kommt da wohl nichts. Da bleibt erstmal nur das Gerät wieder zum Händler zu schaffen und das Geld zurückzufordern.



also Schrott, Gerät ist 3 Jahre alt


----------



## fipS09 (5. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll das für eine komische Phishing-Seite sein?
> Ist zumindest nichts offizielles von Samsung.



https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...ie-bootloop-schleife-geräte/m-p/1837851#M5127

Scheint offiziell zu sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juli 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...ie-bootloop-schleife-geräte/m-p/1837851#M5127
> 
> Scheint offiziell zu sein.



Bekommt man das gerart dann da repariert? Oder wird das zu entsorgung eingesandt und man erhaelt den damalogen einlaifspreis zurueck?

Habe seit ewigkeiten einen der player hier rumstehen ohne nitzung... Der ist nicht defekt, aber wenn ich den jetzt einschicke, krieg ich dann das komplette geld wieder?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2020)

Nach Ewigkeiten hat man den Fehler nun gefunden.
Samsung: XML-Konfigurationsdatei legt Blu-ray-Player lahm - ComputerBase


----------

